# "The Twelve Bikes Of Christmas" Returns (A CABE Advent Calendar)



## 37fleetwood (Dec 12, 2016)

12 Days 'til Christmas Eve!
From now until Christmas Eve Midnight, post a photo of one of your favorite bikes. It can be your bike, or a friend's, or any bike! Let's see how many great bikes we can get on here before Christmas Eve!

My Bike for 12 12 16 is Luisa's Amazing Elgin Miss America. A great way to start any Advent Calendar!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 12, 2016)

This beautiful,1941 original paint reverse color Schwinn B6 belongs to a fellow Cabe member.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 12, 2016)

One I used to own...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2016)

I'll start with a girls bike too.... V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Dec 12, 2016)

My favorite bike I have a 1951 schwinn hornet


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 12, 2016)

hear,s mine red & white  huffy for x mass   HO  HO  HO


----------



## mike j (Dec 12, 2016)

This is my favorite rider.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 12, 2016)

Not mine, but at the very top of my "Bucket List"
In my opinion, the  Western Flyer X53 is the ultimate postwar balloon tire bike. Style, color, detail, everything about the X53 screams 50's pizzazz and flamboyance.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 12, 2016)

One of my favorite bikes that I have.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 12, 2016)

What would Chrismas be without a hoppy .    

 1928 overland


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 13, 2016)

my 41/42 Henderson


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 13, 2016)

TRM's Decoluxe




would also hope we can get Racycle and/or Flying Merkel in there - bikes that really represented the best of TOC.
though the Overland posted above is a jewel.


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## None (Dec 13, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 396035




Gorgeous!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 13, 2016)

Desireé said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thank you


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2016)

For day 2 I'm serving up some of my 1920 Flying Merkel Motobike--Photo credit-Dave Stromberger


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 13, 2016)

1936 Huffman built, 
Dayton, Safety Streamline.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 13, 2016)

This Christmas ad (appropriate for an Advent calendar!)  inspired me to try my first full on restoration back in the mid 80's. Built this 1953 Roadmaster Luxury Liner up from the frame only and lots of help from Memory Lane and Bill's Classic Cyclery, using this ad for my only reference. Boy, it was hard to be a vintage bike nut before the internet!


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 13, 2016)

Old Shelby


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 13, 2016)

on the 13th DAZE of Xmas a bike appeared................


----------



## John G04 (Dec 13, 2016)

My uncles 3 speed corvette.we fixed it up after it was in a barn untouched for 20+ years


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2016)

My pick for the 13th of December is Marty's Brown Autocycle. Cheers to Marty for having the guts to ride it after all these years!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 13, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> My pick for the 13th of December is Marty's Brown Autocycle. Cheers to Marty for having the guts to ride it after all these years!



Congrats Marty, very cool ride!


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 13, 2016)

Another shameless plug for one of my own


----------



## mike j (Dec 14, 2016)

Two turtle doves.... well, a Colson & a Westfield bringing plenty of Christmas cheer.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2016)

For the third day 1941 Mercury Pacemaker and matching tricycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 14, 2016)

My 1955 MW Hawthorne DeLuxe


----------



## momo608 (Dec 14, 2016)

My favorite bike at the moment


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2016)

1939 Westfield built,
Sears, 53rd anniversary special.
Elgin, Twin Bar.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 14, 2016)

how about a original  green 41 monark for dec 14


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 14, 2016)

Speaking of green bicycles ... This stunning Schwinn joined us at the 2016 City of Laguna Niguel Holiday parade last Saturday ...


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 14, 2016)

another green monark from bicycle larry


----------



## bikiba (Dec 14, 2016)

In Japan they cut a birthday cake on xmas.

I do have 3 of these little guys, but this one isn't mine. I love these bikes. The writing behind is Russian


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2016)

December 14ths bike is Franks Shelby "no nose" enjoy!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 14, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> My Bike for 12 12 16 is Luisa's Amazing Elgin Miss America. A great way to start any Advent Calendar!



Scott, you had to go post Luisa's amazing girls bike.  Now this is what Jennifer wants for Christmas!  This is going to put a serious crimp into my Huffman collecting


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 14, 2016)

One of my favorites. 39 Huffman airflyte


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmastuff (Dec 14, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> 12 Days 'til Christmas Eve!
> From now until Christmas Eve Midnight, post a photo of one of your favorite bikes. It can be your bike, or a friend's, or any bike! Let's see how many great bikes we can get on here before Christmas Eve!
> 
> My Bike for 12 12 16 is Luisa's Amazing Elgin Miss America. A great way to start any Advent Calendar!


----------



## jmastuff (Dec 14, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> 12 Days 'til Christmas Eve!
> From now until Christmas Eve Midnight, post a photo of one of your favorite bikes. It can be your bike, or a friend's, or any bike! Let's see how many great bikes we can get on here before Christmas Eve!
> 
> My Bike for 12 12 16 is Luisa's Amazing Elgin Miss America. A great way to start any Advent Calendar!





37fleetwood said:


> 12 Days 'til Christmas Eve!
> From now until Christmas Eve Midnight, post a photo of one of your favorite bikes. It can be your bike, or a friend's, or any bike! Let's see how many great bikes we can get on here before Christmas Eve!
> 
> My Bike for 12 12 16 is Luisa's Amazing Elgin Miss America. A great way to start any Advent Calendar!


----------



## jmastuff (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 14, 2016)

jmastuff said:


> View attachment 396757



 i love that bike its super nice and one of a kind!!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 14, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> i love that bike its super nice and one of a kind!!!!!   from bicycle larry



ya like it two way cool bike


----------



## Boris (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Dec 14, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Another shameless plug for one of my own
> View attachment 396316



lol...I thought that was mine


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 15, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> lol...I thought that was mine
> 
> View attachment 396772



Jeeze...It's not _always _about you Chris


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 15, 2016)

momo608 said:


> My favorite bike at the moment
> View attachment 396455




Oh,I want that one!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> View attachment 396771



Really Dave? Now its almost guaranteed Vince posts a Cheetos bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2016)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Scott, you had to go post Luisa's amazing girls bike.  Now this is what Jennifer wants for Christmas!  This is going to put a serious crimp into my Huffman collecting



Sorry Brant, I call em as I sees em!


Freqman1 said:


> Really Dave? Now its almost guaranteed Vince posts a Cheetos bike! V/r Shawn



I think Dave's actually hoping to draw out the Cheeto-Chopper. it's well known that he loves that bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2016)

For today my 1935 Schwinn Aerocycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 15, 2016)

My 53 JC Higgins Color Flow. 2015 National Award Winner Ann Arbor.


----------



## mike j (Dec 15, 2016)

"... thanks a lot for the gold and frankincense, er, but don't worry too much about the myrrh next time..."  Brian's mother to the three wise men in Monty Python"s Life of Brian. 1923 Waverly, 1918 Excelsior, 1930 ? Colson.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 15, 2016)

1937 Westfield built,
Elgin, Bluebird.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 15, 2016)

tinker dave and i ,like the snow bring it on !!!!!!!!! from bicycle larry  ontario canada


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 15, 2016)

What the snow does is make for tough photography (need to overexpose at least 1-1/2 stops)


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 15, 2016)

thanks bulldog   ,that looks better!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## jmastuff (Dec 15, 2016)

didn't build it but had to have it. merry Christmas caber's!


37fleetwood said:


> 12 Days 'til Christmas Eve!
> From now until Christmas Eve Midnight, post a photo of one of your favorite bikes. It can be your bike, or a friend's, or any bike! Let's see how many great bikes we can get on here before Christmas Eve!
> 
> My Bike for 12 12 16 is Luisa's Amazing Elgin Miss America. A great way to start any Advent Calendar!


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 15, 2016)

Blue Christmas...


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 15, 2016)

It's a Schwinn!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 15, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> It's a Schwinn!!!
> 
> View attachment 396983



 nice bike don !!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2016)

December 15ths bike is Mike's Big Red Colson. almost makes me want to switch brands!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 15, 2016)

I dig my 36 Packard for its usefulness...


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 15, 2016)

I will add my BC Special for the 15th


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 15, 2016)

how about a original  bad boy road master for dec 15


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 16, 2016)

How about waking up to this bicycle Christmas morning, a 1939 Hiawatha Arrow!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2016)

For the 16th my 1938 Firestone Twin Flex-Classic Bike of the Year winner for 2015 at Ann Arbor (Best Preserved). V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 16, 2016)

wow thats a nice one catfish i like it !!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 16, 2016)

1941 Schwinn built.
The World, Autocycle, Super De Luxe.


----------



## vincev (Dec 16, 2016)

I like this one.....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 16, 2016)

no fair - propeller assist


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 16, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> no fair - propeller assist



 ha ha thats a good one bulldog!!!! i like it its a cool looking bike !!!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## mike j (Dec 16, 2016)

Not only propeller assist, but that looks like a twin wasp radial. Not available to the general public.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 16, 2016)

Today I have for your December 16th bike John's fabulous Rollfast. I've seen this one in person, and it's truly a beautiful machine!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 16, 2016)

38 Colson Streamliner!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 16, 2016)

dec 16 is a original panther


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 16, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> 38 Colson Streamliner!
> View attachment 397317 View attachment 397321



WOW I love that bike !!!!!!!! very  very nice bike


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 16, 2016)

One of a few I wish I had back...
Chris


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 16, 2016)

Does any postwar bike have a chance of making the calendar?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 16, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Does any postwar bike have a chance of making the calendar?



feel free to post away!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 16, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> One of a few I wish I had back...
> Chris
> View attachment 397353



I wish you had that back, too


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2016)

For 16 December I want to put up my 42  Elgin Tiki cruiser.
I rode this bike a lot this year.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 16, 2016)

For the 16th, I'll add my 38 All American Shock Master.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 16, 2016)

Have yourself a very Chrome-y Christmas!  Most likely a one-off Hiawatha, my 1962 "Silver Jet"


----------



## higgens (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2016)

For the 17th a pair of 1935 Elgin Bluebirds-one original and one restored. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2016)

1938 Huffman built,
LaFrance, Super Streamline.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 17, 2016)

For the 17th, I'll include my 34 Blackhawk.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 17, 2016)

The mighty Flyer!


----------



## catfish (Dec 17, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> The mighty Flyer!
> 
> View attachment 397558




Very nice!


----------



## rickyd (Dec 17, 2016)

All sweet bikes but I'm not gonna be happy till we see some of the big lit tank Huffmans.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 17, 2016)

for the kids..


----------



## vincev (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey,lets not forget the ladies!!..................................


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2016)

rickyd said:


> All sweet bikes but I'm not gonna be happy till we see some of the big lit tank Huffmans.




Both of mine ('40 TFs) are complete and together but still need restoring. John could make you very happy! V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 17, 2016)

here are some ladies for dec 17


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 17, 2016)

rickyd said:


> All sweet bikes but I'm not gonna be happy till we see some of the big lit tank Huffmans.



as a special for Rick, today, December 17th, we have a Big Tank Extravaganza!!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 17, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> as a special for Rick, today, December 17th, we have a Big Tank Extravaganza!!



Great trio, and awesome photography!


----------



## catfish (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> For the 17th, I'll include my 34 Blackhawk.
> View attachment 397554




Eddie, awesome bike. I think you should put a chain on it so you can ride it…


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 17, 2016)

Yeah Mark, no chain no pedals. I wont get to far that way........
I took that pick a few years ago after partial assembly.
I take the pedals off all my bikes for tight storage in the garage.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2016)

For the 17th, my 1936 Electric; with a year of many upgrades from the Cyclone Coaster swap meet and many bike buds...


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2016)

18th December: A Dayton, 1941; Great "Date Night" bike I  had a few years...sold it last year.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 18, 2016)

vincev said:


> I like this one.....View attachment 397221




Thats my favorite color combo


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2016)

For the 18th my 1924 Indian Motobike. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 18, 2016)

1938 Schwinn built,
LaSalle, Autocycle.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 18, 2016)

For the 18th, I'll add my 37-38 Roadmaster bent tank.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 18, 2016)

The mercury pacemakers!


----------



## Local 13 (Dec 18, 2016)

My custome job


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 18, 2016)

Go Elgin twin 40 suicide shift 1938-9


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 18, 2016)

today the 18th, I have John's 38 Supreme. I was going to post it yesterday, but Rick wanted to see Big Tanks.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 18, 2016)

For consideration (fat chance, lol) on the 19th. My 1959 Evans 200 Viscount, fresh from the oddball and obscure files.


----------



## catfish (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 18, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 398108 Go Elgin twin 40 suicide shift 1938-9



I love that shifter!  I wish mine had one of those...


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2016)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I love that shifter!  I wish mine had one of those...




Lighten you bank account by about $2k and it can probably happen! Probably one of the baddest shifter set-ups ever! V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 18, 2016)

Not too easy to shift.. it could kill a kid...lol   but cool to look at..


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 19, 2016)

Old red bicycle....


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2016)

For the 19th my 1938 Shelby Airflo Speedline. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 19, 2016)

1936 Colson, Commander.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 19, 2016)

Red and Green for December 19...


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2016)

Here is for the people that like watching kids crash,.......................


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 19, 2016)

How about the...38 Shelby super deluxe.....


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 19, 2016)

A lil late to the party(as always), but I'll throw my beloved '37 Colson Fully Equipped Motor-Bike up for Xmas


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 19, 2016)

View attachment 398339 View attachment 398338 Here's a nice original x53 in the right Christmas color of red .


----------



## Goldenindian (Dec 19, 2016)

Lack of wood rims


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 19, 2016)

it's the 19th, we're almost there!
today I'll finally post a bike I own. it's a 1950 Huffy Thunderbolt.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 19, 2016)

1907 Iver Johnson Truss Frame


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2016)

1941 Cadet I used to own; now is @schwinndoggy  's....beautiful bike


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 19, 2016)

My snappy

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 19, 2016)

For the 19th, I'll include my 36 Rollfast Sport Motobike Deluxe.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 19, 2016)

some more girl,s for dec 19   HO  HO  HO  HO


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2016)

For the 20th my '39 Iver Johnson Super Mobike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 20, 2016)

Here's mine for December 20th a Pacemaker!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2016)

1941 B.F.Goodrich Challenger I bought, rode, and sold to Hippie Mike over the last few years....


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 20, 2016)

Had to add my wife's beautiful original 40 Western  Flyer made right here in Cleveland Ohio for the 20th of December


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 20, 2016)

1937 Roadmaster, Supreme.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 20, 2016)

1901 Cleveland shaft drive racer. Originally Used as a telegram bike so said by the original owner.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 20, 2016)

Dear Friends,

Please bear with me and allow me the honor of sharing a very special Christmas story...

This story begins 59 years ago, on the 7th day of Christmas in the year 1957 and concerns a snot-nosed kid who wanted a bicycle for Christmas. Being the firstborn son of a Sears executive, the snotty little brat usually got what he wanted.

This kid loved the styling of Sears' most deluxe bicycle of that time, the bicycle we collectors refer to as the "Jet Flow". There was just one problem.. The kid was very picky and thought that the Black & Red color combo on the boys model was kinda boring. His little sister already had a beautiful 2-tone Blue girls Jet Flow under the Christmas tree and he wanted his special bike to be 2-tone Green.

So the story goes that the kid's dad, being a Sears executive and all, arranged for the brat to have a guided tour of the Murray Ohio bicycle factory and a private consultation with Victor Schreckengost to design the color scheme for his special bike. Tragically, the snot-nosed kid was diagnosed with polio the next day and was unable to ride a bike, so his special Green bike never made it to the Christmas tree that year...

For many years it was assumed that this was the end of the story. Very few people knew of the bike or the story and Sears employees denied any knowledge of its existence..

..Until decades later, when a dilapidated Sears bicycle warehouse was discovered on the south side of Chicago, the entire contents of which were purchased by Walter Branche, for his princely offer of $5,000.00. In the back of that warehouse was a box from Murray Ohio Mfg. Co. that was addressed to the snotty son of a Sears executive...

Mr. Branche, being partial to boring black-and-red bikes, graciously and generously allowed me to purchase the special Green bike for chump change!

So, in 2012, the day finally arrived when a FedEx employee delivered the box containing the bicycle, gently unloading it from his truck and carefully placing it on my doorstep... I immediately ripped open the original box and discarded it with reckless abandon (who knew that cardboard was collectible too?! Oh well..). I assembled the special Green bicycle in 7 minutes and as a heartfelt tribute to the original owner, I proceeded to ride the snot out of it.

So without further ado, it is my privilege to share with you all a very rare glimpse of an extremely rare bicycle, possibly the rarest of all postwar bicycles.. A bicycle so rare, that even Catfish doesn't own it (Gadzooks!!)...

Here it is boys and girls, the one and only, 1957 J.C. Higgins "JADE FLOW" ---





Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please bear with me and allow me the honor of sharing a very special Christmas story...
> 
> ...




There aren't too many post war bikes that get my blood racing but that is surely one of them! Beautiful bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2016)

Today, December 20th, I present a Schwinn. this is Franks amazing white and red Schwinn American Beauty.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2016)

How 'bout a nicely equipped, uncirculated ladies Western Flyer badged Shelby.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 20, 2016)

For Dec. 20th, I'll add my 38 Hang Tank Rainbow frame CWC's


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 20, 2016)

Rusty and crusty!


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 21, 2016)

1941 Iver Johnson Super Mobike


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2016)

For the 21st my '38 Schwinn canti Autocycle Deluxe. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 21, 2016)

For your kind consideration, my 1964 Sears Spaceliner Deluxe, 99% original including the Allstate tires.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 21, 2016)

Schwinn Red Phantom for December 21st.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 21, 2016)

1940 Schwinn built, Henderson.
Outfitted for Western Union messenger service.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 21, 2016)

Wednesday, December 21, I would like to include my 1937 Syracuse; 60th anniversary Bike


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 21, 2016)

*












4 4 10 3 Shelby Rack



 cyclonecoaster.com
 Jun 12, 2013





How about some Christmas colors in Shelby's today*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 21, 2016)

for the 21st I have, for your viewing pleasure, a bike so hot, we had to have a fire engine present just so it wouldn't catrch anything on fire!
Martyn's Huffman built Belknap Bluegrass


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 21, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> For your kind consideration, my 1964 Sears Spaceliner Deluxe, 99% original including the Allstate tires.
> View attachment 399226



this was my first bike, living in the flat of Mobile, AL.  However, it was too big for me and never rode it much.  Yes, my dad sold it  when he bought my next bike - Sears The Rail - was living in San Antonio and I rode it all over north San Antonio hills.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hoping to ride this one Xmas day, Just need to swap out a tube & she's ready to roll again.
SamSco badged 1941 Rollfast


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 21, 2016)

1897 crescent model R original


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 399428 1897 crescent model R original


----------



## vincev (Dec 21, 2016)

Ruffle some feathers with a rat rod........


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 21, 2016)

For the 21st I'll add my 38 Elgin Oriole.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 21, 2016)

I feel like this is just a completion between Shawn and Marty hahahaha, honestly though killer thread.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 21, 2016)

I like this bad boy, particularly for the color combo... one of my favorites that came to the CABE as an uncirculated shed find (not mine).
Chris


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 22, 2016)

For the 22nd, Here's @cyclingday 's Firestone Twin-Flex


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2016)

For the 22nd my '37 Roadmaster Supreme aka 'Bug Eye'. V/r Shawn


----------



## jungleterry (Dec 22, 2016)

Here is a couple for the kidos on 22nd  of December      HOPPY HOLIDAYS


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 22, 2016)

1941 Colson built,
Firestone, Cruiser.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 22, 2016)

December 22nd, a 1941 Elgin Collegiate!  She got whitewalls for xmas last night...


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 22, 2016)

For December twenty-two I wish all of you a very Murray Christmas!

With it's Flamboyant Black Cherry paint and flashy gold headlight, this 1958 Murray Super Deluxe Fleet Line is beginning to look a lot like Christmas baubles!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 22, 2016)

IMG 6825



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Mar 13, 2014


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Dec 22, 2016)

OMG BEAUTIFUL

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Evans200 (Dec 22, 2016)

Fltwd57 said:


> For December twenty-two I wish all of you a very Murray Christmas!
> 
> With it's Flamboyant Black Cherry paint and flashy gold headlight, this 1958 Murray Super Deluxe Fleet Line is beginning to look a lot like Christmas baubles!
> 
> View attachment 399727



W   O   W


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 22, 2016)

today, December 22nd, I have a treat for all of you CWC fans, I have this nice Hawthorne Comet.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 399887




Looks like John's bike?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 22, 2016)

1898 gendron roadster orig  olive green.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 399905 1898 gendron roadster orig  olive green.



Me likey


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 22, 2016)

For the 22nd, Ill add my other double bar Roadster. This 1936 is a real early 4 digit "A" stamp serial which has the unique to the early production, non riveted one piece fender braces, small paisley chain ring, tripple step rims and snub nose front and back fenders


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2016)

For the 23rd my 1898 Schwinn Model 22 "The World" Gents Roadster. V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 23, 2016)

On the 23rd, my 1960 Columbia Torpedo


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 23, 2016)

The Elgin's!


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 23, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> On the 23rd, my 1960 Columbia Torpedo
> View attachment 400158 View attachment 400159 View attachment 400160




Love that plate,I was born that year.Would like to find a Michigan or Ontario same year.Cool bike too of course


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 23, 2016)

1936 Schwinn built,
Lincoln, Motorbike.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 23, 2016)

Dec. 23rd My 1940 Western Flyer H.D.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 23, 2016)

December 23rd, a Schwinn Deluxe Hornet!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 23, 2016)

How 'bout something ancient for Christmas.


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 23, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> How 'bout something ancient for Christmas.




Works for me!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> How 'bout something ancient for Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 400206




I was wondering when you would start participating! You saving the BB for Christmas Day? V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 23, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I was wondering when you would start participating! You saving the BB for Christmas Day? V/r Shawn



Nah, nobody would want to see that ol' piece of junk under the tree on Christmas morning.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Dec 23, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Not mine, but at the very top of my "Bucket List"
> In my opinion, the  Western Flyer X53 is the ultimate postwar balloon tire bike. Style, color, detail, everything about the X53 screams 50's pizzazz and flamboyance.
> View attachment 395922



Very nice, and that 1 is mine.[emoji6][emoji41]

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 23, 2016)

1940 Schwinn  world  men's standard. Orig.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 23, 2016)

we're getting soo close! on this 11th day of Christmas, I give to you, a whole bunch of Double Diamonds!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2016)

So is tomorrow the last day? Not to be the fly in the ointment but I read that the 12 days of Christmas actually start Christmas day and will end on Jan 5 of the coming year? Just want to know so I know which bike to post. V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 23, 2016)

The Hawthorne Zeps!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 23, 2016)

FULLYLOADED said:


> Very nice, and that 1 is mine.[emoji6][emoji41]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



Yours is the nicest X53 I've ever seen.


----------



## vincev (Dec 23, 2016)

This really rides nice since I laced a 2sp.kickback rear hub......


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 23, 2016)

vincev said:


> This really rides nice since I laced a 2sp.kickback rear hub......View attachment 400505



 reel nice vincer, reel nice looking bike, a reel head turner!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Dec 23, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Yours is the nicest X53 I've ever seen.



wow thanks, i would like to have a new front fender and re dip the chrome on  the front springer 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 23, 2016)

for dec 23


----------



## DonFelipe (Dec 23, 2016)

Here is a picture of my friends bike


----------



## RJWess (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2016)

December 24; a Crusty Colson in Yosemite Valley


----------



## 39zep (Dec 24, 2016)

My best ever Christmas Present. 
Except I didn't get it for Christmas. 
Instead of gift wrap it was wrapped in house paint. Took me about a 80 hours to get it unwrapped. 
It was just like a Christmas miracle, only different...
Merry Christmas to all,
G


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## 47jchiggins (Dec 24, 2016)

1953 Header bikes, picture taken Christmas Day, 1953.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 24, 2016)

My 12th bike of Christmas is the 1939 Schwinn built.
The World, Autocycle De Luxe.
All trimmed out for Christmas 2016
Merry Christmas to all, here at the,
Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange.
May your wheels spin true in 2017


----------



## DonFelipe (Dec 24, 2016)

61-62 Schwinn 5 SPD Corvettes , posting for my friend Hector. I'm sure these will get a certain cabers attn. they are not on the registry.    Merry Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 24, 2016)

for the 24 of dec   joy to the world for the king is born


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 24, 2016)

The Comet costum deluxe!


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 24, 2016)

I know these aren't everyone's cup of tea, but here's a 54" 1887 Columbia Volunteer.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 24, 2016)

I've had my share of these rear steers but, this all original paint Mead Pathfinder is amazing.
Another that's just out of reach but, it is available for those that can reach it.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 24, 2016)

December 24th,  1947/8 sears J C Higgins Color Stream!


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 24, 2016)

Mello Yellow Cycle Truck


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 24, 2016)

jd56 said:


> I've had my share of these rear steers but, this all original paint Mead Pathfinder is amazing.
> Another that's just out of reach but, it is available for those that can reach it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Sure nice,looks nearly new.Was it made by Colson?


----------



## rcole45 (Dec 24, 2016)

My 1950 Schwinn straight bar hot rod. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 24, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> Sure nice,looks nearly new.Was it made by Colson?



It is a Colson. Or at keast it has a Colsons identifiers like the chainguards.
I was told that Colson sold them with Mead badges.
But here is a Mead Catalog




Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2016)

For the 12th day of Christmas the favorite bike in my collection for a few reasons; I restored it, it rides great, and its the bomb! Wishing everyone the best for the holiday season and new year. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 24, 2016)

it's Christmas Eve!
Shawn, how many advent calendars did you ever start on Christmas Day as a kid? technically you are correct, the first day of Christmas was Christmas day, but we've always done the advents leading up to Christmas.

for the 12th day, Christmas Eve, I had thought of posting several different things, I may yet make a last post tomorrow some time, so check in, but I've chosen a bike for today that I think everyone will agree is on the top ten list of rare top tier bikes, and that bike is John's Colson Twin Cushion.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 24, 2016)

Phattiremike said:


> December 24th,  1947/8 sears J C Higgins Color Stream!
> 
> View attachment 400817



Sorry for the way the picture came out.  Looks like I can't edit/ delete from my phone willcorrect


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 24, 2016)

This is but a few bikes I picked up directly from an original owner all my years in the hobby.
"All's well that ends well" story behind the acquisition (unless you are a middle man trying to make a buck off of it).
Nice Christmas colors too...is that a mouse stirring?
Chris


----------



## catfish (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> This is but a few bikes I picked up directly from an original owner all my years in the hobby.
> "All's well that ends well" story behind the acquisition (unless you are a middle man trying to make a buck off of it).
> Nice Christmas colors too...is that a mouse stirring?
> Chris
> View attachment 400851




I'm sure you stirred more than a mouse. I'm just waiting to see some posts get deleted.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 24, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm sure you stirred more than a mouse. I'm just waiting to see some posts get deleted.



Or we put aside the judgements and we can just celebrate the bikes for a day, for a thread, and perhaps longer.
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 24, 2016)

19teens track bikes......bianche, raycycle, Hudson..


----------



## Barkeep (Dec 24, 2016)

Christmas eve cruise on a 38 Elgin


----------



## rickyd (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas from the Ozarks


----------



## jd56 (Dec 24, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> it's Christmas Eve!
> Shawn, how many advent calendars did you ever start on Christmas Day as a kid? technically you are correct, the first day of Christmas was Christmas day, but we've always done the advents leading up to Christmas.
> 
> for the 12th day, Christmas Eve, I had thought of posting several different things, I may yet make a last post tomorrow some time, so check in, but I've chosen a bike for today that I think everyone will agree is on the top ten list of rare top tier bikes, and that bike is John's Colson Twin Cushion.



Daggum!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## None (Dec 24, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> The Hawthorne Zeps!
> View attachment 400486 View attachment 400487




Love it!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## vincev (Dec 24, 2016)

And baby Jesus looked at St.Joseph and said"Can you get me a Cheeto bike for Christmas?"..................


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## higgens (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## TBUCK59 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank You that was an AWESOME display of AMERICAN IRON


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 7, 2017)

Well I know its late ,but here is my 37 Colson Vogue


----------

